# 2007 Civic Si Hertz MLK2 install



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

I am planning on starting the install in a week when my shop pack of second skin damplifier pro comes in. The mille's I got have the "signature tweeter" pair #23. IDE like to thank Melvin who is a rep for hertz and second skin (among others) for the amazing prices and all the advice. Also I gotta say I've been following bikinpunks build, kinda inspired me. He's also answered a few q's for me. 

If anyone has any advice, please feel free to post. I'll be taking out the tn-52 tweeter and crossovers this week, along with the mismatched 165v1 mids. A diamond audio d7402 will supply power to the mlk 2's. HU is a cda-9887 to tru technology ssld6. Right now 4 gauge is ran, not sure if I should go to 0? Sub amp is a pdx 1.1000, for now the sub is a diamond audio 12" d6.

I'll put some pics of the mlk's up tonight. The midbass is surprisingly light and shallow.

The signature tweeters come with a sheet that was hand checked and the "rta results of each tweeter. A small engraved #23 is on the aluminum housing also, found that pretty tantalizing. LOL


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

The key is take your time and dont rush it!



ibanzil said:


> I am planning on starting the install in a week when my shop pack of second skin damplifier pro comes in. The mille's I got have the "signature tweeter" pair #23. IDE like to thank Melvin who is a rep for hertz and second skin (among others) for the amazing prices and all the advice. Also I gotta say I've been following bikinpunks build, kinda inspired me. He's also answered a few q's for me.
> 
> If anyone has any advice, please feel free to post. I'll be taking out the tn-52 tweeter and crossovers this week, along with the mismatched 165v1 mids. A diamond audio d7402 will supply power to the mlk 2's. HU is a cda-9887 to tru technology ssld6. Right now 4 gauge is ran, not sure if I should go to 0? Sub amp is a pdx 1.1000, for now the sub is a diamond audio 12" d6.
> 
> I'll put some pics of the mlk's up tonight. The midbass is surprisingly light and shallow.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

8675309 said:


> The key is take your time and dont rush it!


That seems to be my worst attribute. I rush everything. I am going to try and do this solo, when other people are helping me I tend to rush and try to get things done. Im gonna try and space things out and not work on the car for more than 1.5 to 2 hours at a time. Really gonna try to get everything right now this, hopefully everything goes well and I can compete this season.


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

Coupe or Sedan?


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Please verify w/ math of your specific amps, but I can't imagine that you shouldn't be running 1/0 to the trunk, especially w/ that Diamond Class A/B beast.

Seems like a lot of expensive gear to be running passive. IMO it would be a lot more sexy if you could add a small amp to bi-amp the comps, and therefore make better use of the T/A in your HU.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

they REALLY sound so much better when they're bi-amped.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

That's what I hear (about the biamping). It's just I really love the d7402 but really can't imagine having 2 of those. I would love to have a setup with 3 pdx's but my money is being stretched to it's limit.

I just got done stripping the whole car down. All I have in is the driver seat. Feels like a race car LOL. The damp pro should be in thurs or fri. I am planning on mounting the amps in the spare tire well with a fan feeding air in. Halfway considering putting the pdx in the center armrest....always wanted to do that, that will depend if it fits or not.

I'm going to try and run things with what I have... Gonna see what imprint can do to this, if not up to par, I'll be going with a bit-1
The car is a 2007 civic si coupe ( Fiji blue)


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

Well after some thought and advice....I am gonna bi-amp through the crossover. What size amp would be suitable? The only amp I have left to use is an old alpine
Flex4 which is something like 25-35 watts per channel.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

The dimensions of the trunk in my sedan are roughly 23x26”. It’s not quite that, but it’s ballpark. I can easily fit 4 PDXs in there without a problem, and the bit one sits above them. This is actually what I’ll be doing in the next week or two. There’s quite a bit of room back there. 

Have you considered selling the diamond and going with something a bit smaller? There are a lot of good 4 channel amps that will fit in the spare tire well that will give you plenty of power. 

You could add that alpine into the mix, but if it were me, I’d just get a solid 4 channel and let it do its thing. 

$.02.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> The dimensions of the trunk in my sedan are roughly 23x26”. It’s not quite that, but it’s ballpark. I can easily fit 4 PDXs in there without a problem, and the bit one sits above them. This is actually what I’ll be doing in the next week or two. There’s quite a bit of room back there.
> 
> Have you considered selling the diamond and going with something a bit smaller? There are a lot of good 4 channel amps that will fit in the spare tire well that will give you plenty of power.
> 
> ...



I would really like to run a single 4 channel. I am just tapped on $ and I still have to go and buy 0 gauge, new rca cables, and some other misc. stuff. That spare tire well seams like it will hold just about anything I can dream up.

I wish I could get a number on the tweeter power requirement...I am trying to get another D7 amp, smaller of course. An idea I have is to put a arc mini in the center armrest hole so I can tweak the tweets easier.

Right now alot of decisions are coming down to money and time. at the very worst, I will Forgo bi-amping for now, but I will run the wires and everything so when I get my tweets amp its as simple as hooking up the wires right there.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

that diamond carries a hefty price tag. IF I were in your shoes I'd sell it for a 4 channel and not bother trying to find a second 2 channel for tweets. it just seems like too much work to go that route when you could sell it for a good bit, and buy a decent four channel and have $ left over. But, that's just me.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

that diamond carries a hefty price tag. IF I were in your shoes I'd sell it for a 4 channel and not bother trying to find a second 2 channel for tweets. it just seems like too much work to go that route when you could sell it for a good bit, and buy a decent four channel and have $ left over. But, that's just me.


----------



## russpv (Dec 21, 2008)

sweet


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> that diamond carries a hefty price tag. IF I were in your shoes I'd sell it for a 4 channel and not bother trying to find a second 2 channel for tweets. it just seems like too much work to go that route when you could sell it for a good bit, and buy a decent four channel and have $ left over. But, that's just me.


I agree, I would totally rather have a 4 channel, it's just that I don't see this amp fetching more than 400 lately. I also wanna hang on to it because its a great piece IDE like to hold on to. Ure dead on with the 4'channel though, I'm gonna go that rout. I'm gonna see what I can make happen this week. If everything goes right, I'll snatch up a pdx 4.150.


----------



## dakar8 (Apr 23, 2008)

Local audio shop has the 6" milles. I really want to hear them cus the hsk's sound nice and play loud.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

^^^^
i can tell you this....I have the millie MLK3 in my other car and it is simply amazing. the ML3000 sub, midbass, mid ribbon, and the tweeter all mix perfectly. I would definately get a set if you can. I heard the mlk165 and it sounded pretty good too. Some have said the mlk165 is "lifeless" I cant really agree with that. They sounded light and at least to me, they sounded alot like the focal 165 k2p's.


----------



## flomofo (Apr 30, 2008)

If you go the route bikini mentioned (and what I did) then you can sell it and get something like the kenwood x4r for under 200 shipped as a refurb. 

Althought I'm not sure if its enough power for those mids, although at well over 100 watts (I saw someone posted it was tested at around 130 or 135 watts by some magazine?) I think it would be fine?

Not sure how cheap you can find those new JL HDamps, but if you could get one of those, they are tiny, look nice and should be powerful enough for whatever. Not having a dsp like the kenwood which is already small, they really are tiny compared to an a/b amp.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

flomofo said:


> If you go the route bikini mentioned (and what I did) then you can sell it and get something like the kenwood x4r for under 200 shipped as a refurb.
> 
> Althought I'm not sure if its enough power for those mids, although at well over 100 watts (I saw someone posted it was tested at around 130 or 135 watts by some magazine?) I think it would be fine?
> 
> Not sure how cheap you can find those new JL HDamps, but if you could get one of those, they are tiny, look nice and should be powerful enough for whatever. Not having a dsp like the kenwood which is already small, they really are tiny compared to an a/b amp.




thats my main concern....not having the clean power they need. Im really trying to get this right on the first try. Ive replaced so many things in different cars without really knowing why but I think Im starting to get to a point where I can actually look at what could possibly hold the system back and what wont.

The deal on the D7 is, I want to keep it. Its a Pain in my A right now but, its way cheaper for me to get a pretty good 2 channel than to buy a whole new 4 channel and have the D7 just sitting in my closet. Regardless of what my money will allow or not, this weekend I am gonna lay down the deadener and hopfully get some 0 gauge ran or JL 2 gauge that a dealer can give me a good deal on.

If anyone has a good 2 channel amp they would wanna sell that would suite these tweeters, just let me know. In a day or two I intend to get one either way.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

still waiting on my deadener.......

went by the local shop I get most of my stuff at and picked up stinger expert rca's, stinger bullet rca's, a stinger 4 gauge wire kit, dynaxorb pads for behind midbass, 40 ft JL 16 gauge, and a pack of JL speaker connectors.

Got a pretty good deal, all of it for $155 including tax. Pretty awesome, the retail on the expert RCA's was $130...I was laughing when he said lets get you some of these....Then he said I could have then for 40 and the bullets for 30! The experts are 20' which is nice too.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

Spent about 9 hours laying deadener last night and today. I used 24 gauge painted steel from my work to cover the holes in the doors. went pretty smoothly. If anyone is looking for a way to cover the big holes, the steel works pretty good and you can cut it quick and keep moving.

I made a general mark on the steel, cut the outline and trimmed while placing it by the door. Laying the cutout on deadener, I cut a general outline and then applied the deadener. Placing the cutout in the spot wanted, I applied liquid nails to adhere the steel in place. The next day, deadener was thoroughly applied over and around the door.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

I got a diamond audio d7152 for the tweeters. Still pretty big
I think it's 17-1/2" vs the 24" length on my d7402.


----------



## flomofo (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice job on the doors I only used cardboard on my civic lol.

I'm hoping not deadning everything out this time is why my huge ID OEM's have absolutely no mid-bass.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

well.....3 hours were spent trying to get any form of wire to go through the boot from the car to the door. 3 hours wasted, extremely frustrated and quitting for the night.


----------



## Low_e_Red (Aug 23, 2008)

flomofo said:


> Nice job on the doors *I only used cardboard on my civic lol.*
> 
> I'm hoping not deadning everything out this time is why my huge ID OEM's have absolutely no mid-bass.


Ya, should probably fix that. I wouldnt want wet paper rotting and clogging up my drain holes in the doors.


----------



## honda (Oct 7, 2007)

ibanzil said:


> well.....3 hours were spent trying to get any form of wire to go through the boot from the car to the door. 3 hours wasted, extremely frustrated and quitting for the night.


took me like four hours on drivers door but manage to get two 16ga speaker wires through but i did get frustrated quit but got it through there the next morning 

passenger side took maybe an hour 

you can unplug the boot from body of car clip on inside i moved the fuse box temporally to get to hole better and unbolted the spring thing in the door to open it a bit wider

good luck


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

I got it, I just got a hole on bottom and came out at the top and under the boot. Can't see the wire. Ghetto but it saved my sanity....


----------



## cojones (Dec 26, 2008)

How do you like Hertz? I hear great things, but haven't heard them.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

I really like them. I havnt even put my doors of anything back in my car and hooked up the mlk2's last night. The midbass has is awesome. The tweeters have a really sweet layed back sound. Only thing slowing me down down is the giant crossovers. I'm having to rearrange and rethink the whole amp placement because I want to be able to easilly access all the amps and the crossovers.


----------



## cojones (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice, I'll have to try them out.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

its been awhile...

The car is back together minus a back seat that wont fold up! Ill F with that after the main goal has been satisfied.....sound.

Past couple of weeks, been tinkering with placement of tweeters, amp settings, taking out an amp, cleaning up wiring in trunk area, and overall just enjoying things.

MLK's are being fed from my d7152 right now full passive. The d7402 is in court right now for obstruction of sound. I heard a slight fuzz at lower volumes before I started this install and thought my focal mid was the problem. After all new wires, rcas, and mid...the problem persisted so I brought the d7402 in my room and messed with it. Dont know whats goin on with it. Its only the lower spectrum of bass that gets a low distortion sound over it. 


posting without any pics is boring...here ya go. 
some pics of the battle of matt vs civic. (2nd power wire through firewall) 
-some stuff I can fabricate unlike my fab skills in cars. (couple things I made at work)
-pic of my 2nd love after audio...my drums.

Tomorow I take the car to independence audio (local shop) to get the tweeters fiberglassed in the A-pillars and wrapped in suede. I attempted a mirror cover mount but my fab skills lack too much and I really wanna have this install come out great. 

Ill post some pics with the finished product.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

heres some pics of the finished pillars.


----------



## talibmohamid (Dec 5, 2008)

done like a pro....i like ur taste.....keep up the great work


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

This looks done like a pro fo sho:


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, sucks that I couldn't make this 100% done by me...the a pillars were hadn't off to a top notch installer. You can see some of his other work at Independence Audio Video - Home


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

ibanzil said:


> Thanks for the comments, sucks that I couldn't make this 100% done by me...the a pillars were hadn't off to a top notch installer. You can see some of his other work at Independence Audio Video - Home




Dude, FYI, some guy is stealing your install photos...

Check out this!

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/453675-post1.html

5 or 6 pictures down


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

check the dates on those...capn had it up last year...


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

guitarsail said:


> check the dates on those...capn had it up last year...




The plot thickens!!


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

****, my bad....those pics got saved to "my build folder" looks exactly like mine...i apologize to captain. i think i saved that picture as a reference to where the hole was. sorry a millions....for a minute i thought someone was really stealing my pics so believe me... I know how you must of fealt. I had a good 5-10 seconds of WTF is this guy thinking.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

ok apparently i already edited that post with captains pic.....so unless there is a way to delete it...... PLEASE GIVE CREDIT TO CPNEXTREME FOR THE 2ND PICTURE IN POST #30.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

niec work on the a pilla. The tweeter position is very close to mine . I found out that if you put the tweeter direct to your ears it's kinda hurt the ears after a while of listening.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

I think these worked out great...every tweeter is different. These hertz
Sounded smooth aimed at eachother but sounded a bit more detailed aimed in a little. My old tn-52's sounded awesome on axis but got muddy when off. Right now everything sounds great but an working on getting the midbass sound. The civic mid location is pretty much under the dash and I think that's what's killing it.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

yea i was thinking about aim on axis then after i aimed them slightly point to each other.. like 80 degrees from doors, it sounds real nice . 

have you lower the tweeter level to -4.5 to hear more from the midbass? Friend of mine drives an accord coupe so the midbass in the door is higher than the civic, so he got better results from the midbass . 

Btw, how much power are you feeding them hertz? These are power hungry comps lol


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

i was biamping them with a d7402 to the mids and a d7152 for the tweeters but a i noticed a problem with the d7402 and just sold it today. for now (according to the birth sheet) they are getting 177 watts per side at 12.6 volts. Seems pretty good power for them, I think the mid will distort before that amp will.

I have the tweeter level at -3 right now. staging seems good, sound is right about the mirrors and im happy with that aspect. mid and tweeter are matching really good and working as 1 speaker. I hope to get things lined up and ready to go in the next few weeks so I can take it to a competition and see how it does.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

That's not enough power lol. Feeding them 250W + passive u'll see the differences .


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

i had 400 going to each midbass...and 177 for each tweeter. I can honestly say...I cannot tell a difference. Maybe it does, but I cant tell. if anything, the setup right now sounds smoother.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

got my new batter in. made a huge difference in voltage when the car is off and how long it can stay at a voltage point before dropping. i was in the mid 12V range with the car off. It now is right above 13v. seems like a pretty good upgrade from the stock "lawnmower" battery that comes in the civic.


----------



## blacksvtf03 (Feb 27, 2009)

That one thing you made at work looks like the Alpine Imprint microphone LOL


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

lol...its called a cupola. I love making those. really simple and always come out great. I love the look of copper when its fresh. Around here after a year it turns pretty much black. I wouldnt pay for copper unless it was laquered to keep that beutiful color/shine.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

more goods in preperation for my first competition....

Got my hertz ml3000 in friday, got it in a 1.35 cu box. Sounds amazing, nothing surprising as I have had my other one for a year. Out of all my subs ive owned, I think this mille has the most consistant sound at the low end.

My new amp is coming in this week, got Melvin the Rep to order me a Arc Audio SE 2150. Looks like a beatiful amp...I might just have to pull it outa the tire well and let people see it. 

Ill get some pics of the Mille up soon, followed by the Arc. Only thing Im pondering is maybe cutting out the speaker grill on the civic...I really think im loosing some sound back there.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

ibanzil said:


> more goods in preperation for my first competition....
> 
> Got my hertz ml3000 in friday, got it in a 1.35 cu box. Sounds amazing, nothing surprising as I have had my other one for a year. Out of all my subs ive owned, I think this mille has the most consistant sound at the low end.
> 
> ...


mille subs do have a sweet sound to em and they look phenominal....a little on the pricey side though.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

^^^ got that bad boy brand new for $350. You would be amazed at some of the price markups dealers get away with.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

ibanzil said:


> ^^^ got that bad boy brand new for $350. You would be amazed at some of the price markups dealers get away with.


no kidding...i nearly fell of my chair,seeing what most poeple paid for a bitone. on this site. i am just waiting for the bugs to be 100% worked out b-4 commiting to buying one,even at less than 500usd[authorized]


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

same deal....I keep seeing them sell used for more than the deal Im getting...lucky us! Im going to be using the imrprint to let it do its thing, then gonna use the bit one to get at all the imperfections. First comp is this sunday but I wont have the bit-one in yet so hopefully the imprint can get me through this one. 

Only major issues in sound right now are a dip around 2k and a little bit of a dip around 150...everhything else sounds smooth but needs a bunch of little tweeks to be competitive.


----------



## dovogod (Jan 21, 2009)

the bitone is 400 cost, audison and hertz run 50% mark up. i used to work for a dealer for both. like it is almost always 50% even. the bitone suggested retail is $800. some of the speakers run at a little less then 50% markup like the mlk2s and mlk3s just cause they cant get double the cost. the mlk3 cost is like $2100 and something like 3200 retail.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

^^^and companies are getting so pissed about people selling their stuff online. I cant ever go back to paying retail for stuff. Shops make alot more money when people at least see that they are getting it cheaper than retail. I cant believe the cost of some BS. 

Anyways Ill have pics up later this week of the somewhat final system minus bit-one.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

worked on making a system layout for usaci judges....Holy Hell I am horrible! lol you should see me try to draw something.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

And.....the arc is in! Sounds like Music. Dont have know how to say it other than, this amp sounds good...damn good. Not really using all that the amp has to offer but, awesome xovers, individual gains, and overall a beautiful piece. At first glance I thought the SE looked somewhat bland, that was it is a classy look. Nice rounded edges and finally some phillips head terminals. Really nice after searching for assortment of allen wrenches for other amps.

Def happy with my purchase. Not leaps and bounds above the D7...maybe not even better but to the ear, things just sound in place. Gotta re-imprint tomorow and try to clean things up a bit for the usaci comp on sunday.


----------



## Albikes (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice layout diagram. I'm beginning a '09 Si Sedan install and wanted to say Hi.

Alberto


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

^^^Cool, Ill keep my eye out for it on here.

Just got back from my first Usaci event... took 1st in SQ consumer class.


Did a half a job to cleanup the wiring.


----------



## Albikes (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow! That's awesome. Good job and congrats.

Alberto


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

^^^thanks. I just posted on your build lol. In the next month the I plan to have the bit-one in and can call this build a done deal. Dyma has been a great help for me and I hope this thread can be of some help to someone else looking to get some good sound....Next post be bit-one and perhaps my goodbye to this build log.


----------



## brianlin87 (Dec 9, 2007)

wow great system lay out, looks real good.


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

congrats man, im going to try and get mine up and running good then ill hit up some events


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

^^^thanks. just looked at your build....seems like you got some damn good install skills.


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

thanks man. you thinking about doing the ML-500R in the future?


----------



## adrian (Mar 7, 2009)

good job i bet thats gona sounds great


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

^^^ I am enjoying the hell out of it right now. Another week or so and the bit one will be in to touch up some things and also to allow me to have a couple diffent setups to run.

by the way.... the usaci event I went to was a day of hell. The guy told me to be there at 10:30. Usaci wasnt even there until 11. Noone could tell me what to do or where to go until 12:30 because all the SPL guys which seemed to number almost 100 were the first to go. Nothing against the SPL guys but Jesus! That type of scene draws in a certain crowd, and much of that croud are the arrogant, a-holes who inspire me to put alarms on my cars. I didnt even get a judge to get in my car until 6:30.

SO....when attending a usaci event (if its like the one i was at) show up extra late, lock your doors, and be prepared to have some a-holes blasting their subs, hanging out their sun-roof, and making the place all around ****tay...

Just sucks that SPL guys who wayyyy outnumber SQ guys get to go first.....taking 6-7 hours just so the sq guys can take up around 30 minutes.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

AdamTaylor said:


> thanks man. you thinking about doing the ML-500R in the future?


Ive got the mlk3's in my other car which has the 500r and it sounds incredible...I was wanting to keep this setup more on the simple side. The car with the mlk3's was installed by a guy who has some insane skills. I wanted to make this mine to tone with the mlk3's sounds smooth as hell and the eq is set at 0 across the board. Thats one of the fun things driving my build, I want to beat that car. It gives me a good reference to go back to.

Heres a pic of the ribbon mid in my other car.


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

ibanzil said:


> Ive got the mlk3's in my other car which has the 500r and it sounds incredible...I was wanting to keep this setup more on the simple side. The car with the mlk3's was installed by a guy who has some insane skills. I wanted to make this mine to tone with the mlk3's sounds smooth as hell and the eq is set at 0 across the board. Thats one of the fun things driving my build, I want to beat that car. It gives me a good reference to go back to.
> 
> Heres a pic of the ribbon mid in my other car.


i hate you soooo much..... MLK3 is my dream setup 


i fell in love with hertz when i got my hsk-163 set a while back


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

AdamTaylor said:


> i hate you soooo much..... MLK3 is my dream setup


MLK 3?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

ibanzil said:


> Heres a pic of the ribbon mid in my other car.


hold up... you actually have that stuff installed in the floorboards? Man, that looks like a 'foot in the speaker' waiting to happen.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

^^^^I know, I'm used to it now but I have to pretty much warn the living SHH outa anyone who gets in the car about them. I never even come close to stepping on them. The guy chose the car and made sure it was an automatic just for the sole purpose of putting those speakers there. He never intended on driving it, was just gonna trailer it to events.

You guys would shttt if you knew, so i guess go head and put your diapers on. I bought the car from the guy who was gonna train me for sq. The car hadnt even been finished for more than a week and he needed the money or something.

but i got the car with the MLK3's, ml3000, tru technology amps, h701 combo, tru tech line driver, brand new optima under the hood and kinetik in the trunk, denford 8150...not to mention the car. for.....$3500. Love that car....Donno if ill ever wanna sell it because the install on it is TOP notch. Donno what he did but the midbass in there beats my install of the same mids hands down.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

stellar deal. 

I now have the ml 280 tweeters myself and look forward to hearing them.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

ibanzil said:


> ^^^^I know, I'm used to it now but I have to pretty much warn the living SHH outa anyone who gets in the car about them. I never even come close to stepping on them. The guy chose the car and made sure it was an automatic just for the sole purpose of putting those speakers there. He never intended on driving it, was just gonna trailer it to events.
> 
> You guys would shttt if you knew, so i guess go head and put your diapers on. I bought the car from the guy who was gonna train me for sq. The car hadnt even been finished for more than a week and he needed the money or something.
> 
> but i got the car with the MLK3's, ml3000, tru technology amps, h701 combo, tru tech line driver, brand new optima under the hood and kinetik in the trunk, denford 8150...not to mention the car. for.....$3500. Love that car....Donno if ill ever wanna sell it because the install on it is TOP notch. Donno what he did but the midbass in there beats my install of the same mids hands down.


What kind of car was it? Sounds like a robbery of a steal to me  i'm so jealous.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

bikin...i think youve been through more tweeters than me so you might have a better say on it than me but, other than the beryllium tweeters in my home setup, those mille tweeters will not dissapoint...awesome detail and I have yet to have any harshness when tweeter level is corrected, they have a real soft airness to my ears. Really relaxing to listen to. Ive got them slightly tilted in aimed across the dash and they play awesome, even with the civics "under the dash" mid location they blend well. Much better than my old focal set I think mainly cuz they can go a little lower.

TonyGuy As for my other car....Ide rather not say what type of car out on the forum (got punkass over priveledged kids around here...one of which is going to court for previous problems at my house, thanks to home surveillance). P.M. me and I can tell you if you are really interested.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

cutout the stock grills tonight so the door will sit flush over the mid. Used my cutter attachment on my solder gun. Worked way better than expected, leaves clean cuts and cut through that plastic like butter! Anyone looking to cut plastic should pick one up. Also beats the hell outa hearing the dremel scream and throw hot plastic everywhere. Ill get some pics tomorow. Talked to the rep today and should have a bitone on the way within a couple days.



Heres a pic for fun. Think I saw these on ebay....kinda weird, Flat RCA cables. Also saw some RCA cables filled with oil, clear sleeves. They look damn cool but ide never pay for them.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

wow.. mlk3 hmmmmm putting mids and tweets on the floors looks interesting i might try it out .

Anyway do u have pics of ur ml3000 in the 1.35 box ? is ur box ported or sealed?


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

^^^I'll post a pic of the box when I get home. It's sealed...u get a response graph with the sub that shows it's characteristics with different boxes and the ported box response looks horrible. Has a giant peak then just dives straight down. Sealed has a good looking linear curve. 

I had my focal tweeters down by the mids for awhile they sounded alot better to me. With everything together timing and everything blends alot easier...my main problem with tweeters in the floor is you are constantly blocking it with arm, leg, etc. Sucks when someone is in the passenger seat too.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

Heres some pics of the grill cutout, the ml3000 and box, and a pic of my xovers. Had to use a flashlight thanks to a grade-A camera phone.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice, its slightly bigger than my 1 cu ft box . nice job putting the grille to your doors  i wish mine matches the color of the interior


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

^^^you can...get some grey grill cloth or beige whichever your door is. I was probbly gonna use some black grill cloth I have. I think it looks a little better and doesnt "shout out" a brand name like they do right now. The cloth is super cheap.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

Upgraded both factory grounds with 4 gauge, left the stock ones too. also put some new battery terminals on. Friday im picking up the bit-one, hooking it up in the parking lot then gonna hook up the car to an RTA and get this biatch done!


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

Went to a triple point event yesterday, intentionally showed up late because of the last events happenings. Not late enough. Was supposed to be at the event at 10, got there at 2 o'clock right when the MFING SPL started. Same as last show, no answers or organization! Over 100 spl cars and it was taking 5-10 minutes per car...some alot more. After a couple hours I finally found a usaci person who could tell me when SQ judging was gonna start.

"After SPL is finished" So SPL was gonna go on into night and I was expected to wait just for the judge to do 15-20 minutes to listen to everyones cars. I think not, leaving was the best idea I have had. Just to warn everyone....if attending a midwest USACI event....bring a cot, show up extra late, and be prepared to listen to BUMP! all day.


----------

